# Sweating Buckets ---



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, it was hot today. I bushhogged and cleared from about 10:30 till about 20 mins ago. Man it was extremely hot. I will be so happy when I get my stumps removed so my cutting will be easier on the back pasture. I wish there was a scratch and sniff option on this forum, I would give you guys a fresh wiff of my ripe underarm sweat. Now, that would be enjoyable! 



I drank over one 1/2 gallons of water today and I guarantee that I perspired five times that much!  

I might get out and take some pics now. 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Picture of the sweaty arm pits:question: :question: :question: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You wanna smell them instead, captain frog leader?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Think I'll pass on that offer boss!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes it sure was a scorcher today and all week for that matter. In a way I am glad we did not get any rain or that humidity would be unbearable here. Don;t know about your rainfall in La. but its usually hot like here anyhow. Closest forecast for rain in my area is on late Tuesday or Wednesday, and thats only a 20 percent chance at that. Ben watering the heck out of the garden and grass and plants, and that drip irrigation system has definately been worth the investment. Everything is nice and green and growing good, and my last water bill since installing the drip irrigation was only 45 bucks as compared to over 80 bucks before hand....

How are you getting the stumps out......digging, pulling, dynamiter, grinding or?

Hey Admin, there are some countries that relish the smell of sweat...........camels come to mind for some reason or other, and also perfume..........hmmmmmmm., no wonder those countries get along so good!

The temp was what was amazing in the desert. I seen temps of 140's and on occasion seen the mercury hit 150.........and you could walk around with long sleeves and never have a drop of sweat pop up on you. You knew it was hotter than hades, but it sure did not feel like it. I actually used the same T shjirt for about 3 weeks daily and it never smelled...........can't go a few hours here in the states without it gagging you. even with pit spray. So with those arabs smelling as bad as they do, they sure must go out of their way in not bathing. Heck I smelled better smelling camels than some of those arabs.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Where can you get a drip irrigator off the internet?
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Where can you get a drip irrigator off the internet?
> Ryan *


Check out dripwatering.com They sell raindrop brand which is what I used, and its easy to work with and good decent quality, and free shipping as well. Home depot also sells TORO and Drip master brand and Lowes sells Rainbird. They are priced a bit higher. Request the catalog that dripwatering offers, it has a wealth of info in it, and explains it all very good. 

Drip Irrigation information: 

I wished I went this route years ago. All water is where it does the most good instead of on the roof and inbetween the rows of veggies and no more watering the weeds.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks chipmaker
Ryan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *
> The temp was what was amazing in the desert. I seen temps of 140's and on occasion seen the mercury hit 150.........and you could walk around with long sleeves and never have a drop of sweat pop up on you. You knew it was hotter than hades, but it sure did not feel like it. I actually used the same T shjirt for about 3 weeks daily and it never smelled...........can't go a few hours here in the states without it gagging you. even with pit spray. So with those arabs smelling as bad as they do, they sure must go out of their way in not bathing. Heck I smelled better smelling camels than some of those arabs. *



Just what are you trying to say here chip????:furious: :furious: :furious: :flamedevi


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It was in the mid to low 80's here today but we are gonna get hammered with severe thunderstorms tonight. There has also been dozens of tornado's in the path of these storms.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

We have been getting hit with storm after severe storm here in Missouri. There was at least one severe storm everday this past week except for Friday. Even today we were hit once again with yet another severe thunderstorm. There have been periods of hail, heavy rain, high winds and even tornadoes throughout this past week. And of course high temps and high humidity when it hasn't rain. Sure wish it would stay dry for a few days.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

we had hail last night been raining off and on for last 3 weeks.
Ryan


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

The temperature has been 70's to low 80's but this rain is getting old. I mowed to 3" last Sunday. When I mowed today it was over 6" high in places. I've yet to apply any fertilizer. My weather radio has started to get talkative again tonight. Looks to be Tuesday before we get a break. 

Mark


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I cant say the lakes around here dont need it so im okay with it so far.
Ryan


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well we're doing good to get out of the high 60's...we have also had a large share of rain...but alas we need it as it will aide in bringing the lake levels back up.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *I wish there was a scratch and sniff option on this forum, I would give you guys a fresh wiff of my ripe underarm sweat. Now, that would be enjoyable!
> 
> *


 :barf: That's just sick :barf: 

:furious:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

We finally got some rain this morning. When I got up it was sort of dark grey outside and then I heard thunder. In no time it was soon pouring down rain which lasted about 20 to 30 minutes followed by a decent steady rain, which lasted about an hour, then it broke, and it got bright as all get up outside, and now the sun is out , clouds have all but dissapeared and its starting to get really muggy. Gonna be a really hot and humid day. Not enough rain to help in rasing the ponds and lakes levels but certainly the right amount to spur on new plant growth and make being outside miserable. Guess its gonna be a typical Budweiser day keeping cooled off!

My Bahai grass grew over 10 inches in less than a week. I have yet to cut my front lawn (centepede) but the new sod in the back yard (centepede) and a mix of various shade / sun tolerant fescues have been needing to be cut about every week or less.
Corn is extremely tall, but no signs of ears forming yet. Got small cantalopes forming, lots of nice green tomatoes showing, snap beans really going overboard with pods, and my English peas and spinach are history for this season. Lets just say I am over run with cukes.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We got hammered last night. After the power came back on; the new satellite TV reciever is only getting every other channel. I hope it is the polar servo motor but I think it may be more than that.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Wow, it was hot today. I bushhogged and cleared from about 10:30 till about 20 mins ago. Man it was extremely hot. I will be so happy when I get my stumps removed so my cutting will be easier on the back pasture. I wish there was a scratch and sniff option on this forum, I would give you guys a fresh wiff of my ripe underarm sweat. Now, that would be enjoyable!
> 
> 
> ...


Andy, you should try a Hydration Pack or Camel Back. I have a Camel Back Hawg that I got from the Army when I was stationed in Honduras. I use mine when I go hiking. I just fill the blatter up with ice cubes and then water and it lasts me the entire day. Mine holds 100 oz. of water. 


Hydration Packs  

These are a LOT more cheaper than the Camel Backs. I got these for the kids when we go hiking. 

H.A.W.G.® Black  

This is the Camelbak I have. They are great but expensive equipment.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm ---- smell 

:homereat:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *
> How are you getting the stumps out......digging, pulling, dynamiter, grinding or?
> 
> ...


I am removing the stumps the ole' fashioned way, Chippy --- paying someone else to remove em. (HAHAHA) --- They will only charge $20 per stump and guarantee to grind them below the level of the soil. I got about 22 of them or so.    I don't think I could handle it and for $20/each --- I say let them do it!
(some of these stumps are huge!)

HMMMMMMM!!!!! SMELL THE SWEAT OF THE GRAND CAMEL MAN!

:homereat:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, a little post severe thunderstorm good news! I checked out the antenna dish and I was getting voltage to the polar servo motor. I hang tested a spare and it worked like a champ! I replaced the bad polar servo moter and now I am back up 100% on my 4DTV! :elephant: :bd: :rockin: :siren: :dancingfo resent: artydanc :flowersmi :blacksuit hula birthdaywi mexican 

The fact that the old servo motor was a cheap rebuild might have had something to do with it although it may have been a voltage spike or something when the power came back on. I run the reciever through a surge protector but the line going to the servo motor is not. 

Anyway, I am happy! It works!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Congrats Chief ---- Glad you had a handy spare!!! Did you buy an extra just for this purpose? Glad it was something easy that you could fix!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Congrats Chief ---- Glad you had a handy spare!!! Did you buy an extra just for this purpose? Glad it was something easy that you could fix! 

One thing I want to know --- How did this thread go from the smell of my armpits and then to camels and Arabs and then to weather and then finally to replacing your polar servo motor?
Only if the dead motor had a strange smell to it ---- then we can tie this to the original post in the thread!   



:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Congrats Chief ---- Glad you had a handy spare!!! Did you buy an extra just for this purpose? Glad it was something easy that you could fix!  *


You bet. I keep spare polar servo motors. They go out from time to time. I also have a spare LNB and remote controls. I will probably order a spare actuator but just have not made up my mind on which one yet.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Congrats Chief ---- Glad you had a handy spare!!! Did you buy an extra just for this purpose? Glad it was something easy that you could fix!
> 
> One thing I want to know --- How did this thread go from the smell of my armpits and then to camels and Arabs and then to weather and then finally to replacing your polar servo motor?
> ...


Well, it started off with the sweaty arm pits, then somebody mentioned the bad weather, and I posted the damage to my satellite TV system due to the weather. Kind of a wide ranging theme there CPT Hinomoto. Sorry! Did not mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You bet. I keep spare polar servo motors. They go out from time to time. I also have a spare LNB and remote controls. I will probably order a spare actuator but just have not made up my mind on which one yet. *


Changed a bunch of those parts back when I was serviceing them due to lightning. Had to replace the underground cable a couple of times that got fried. I hated pulling nose cones during the summer. Many times about five wasps would fall out and start chasing me across the yard. At that time Von Weise was one of the better makes of actuators for them. We started having trouble with the Channel Master/ Drake units that we sold. That was back about ten years ago though. Von Weise may have cheapend theirs up by now too.

Mark


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank goodness for the smaller less obstuctive satellite dishes like Direct TV nbow has, and all those large mesh and fiberglass dishes are getting thrown away...........gives me a heap more dishes to pickup. I just love those old large dishes, the bigger the better. If I can;t utilize it for a Gazebo or roof for a pen or shelter for my goats I melt it down ifits aluminum and make something I can use out of the aluminum I get. However my next project in the works is a floating gazebo out in the middle of my pond built with of course a mesh satellite dish. Nothing fancy, just something to give me some shade and provide a good place to drop my fishing line from, and perhaps hide a pump for a fountain the wife wants.

About 10 years ago I picked up 3 cases of dynamite, as I was planning on removing a bunch of trees with it as well as the stumps, and also taking the dog leg out of my creek bed, which always caused a major blockage after a heavy rain. I had stumps going in all directions. BIggest problem using dynamite to remove stumps is you need a ton of dirt to fill in the holes it leaves......Eventually the Sherriff stopped by and asked me kindly if I could cut back a bit on my blasting as a lot of folks had called wanting to know what was going on, so he came out to investigate. I even showed him how to set a charge and let him detonate it............he got off on that 

And to further still keep this post on topic with smell etc (got the stump removal and satellite portions accounted for) I used 28 sticks of dynamite to do a one shot and done fish elimination in my pond as it was improperly fished and maintained and I was over run with bream, but nothing that 28 sticks of explosives strategically placed and suspended at various depths in a grid pattern all over my pond did not fix. And you ask were is the smell part, it came about 2 days later when the utility trailer that was filled to capacity with dead bream that we fished off the water started to stink by the creek bed. But come to think of it, it did not smell as bad a some folks I have run accross especially in southwest asia, especially during Ramadam (sp?) This is a holiday for those folks, and they do not remove their clothes even to take a dump..........honest to god, they do it in their pants for a whole entire week. Of course they also fast but you still do go on occasion. Guess the Turks were the worst of the bunch when it came to Ramadam.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

They still let people dynamite stuff? hmm where can you get that 
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Windy and cool where I was, and dry. Probably the first few dry days we had, and I was not home. Well, it did not let me down. Got home yesterday afternoon, and it rained last night. Oh well, the grass was getting a litle dry.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, in Alabama, you can buy dynamite all day long as you meet the requirements of:
1. Proof of owning property in Alabama
2. Bona Fide reason to use it(mioning, beaver dams, stump removal etc etc)
3. Can only use it on your own property, unless liscensed explosive contractor, or trapper.
3. It can not be stored and must be utilized immediately and kept under control until consumed.
4. Be the age of 21
5. Present 2 ID's one of which must have a picture.
6. Caps and sticks can not be transported in ther same vehicle.
7. You meet all rules set forth by the B.A.T.F.
8. You have never been insane or convicted of a felony.

So if you can get approval for owning a firearm odds are you should have no trouble buying dynamite. Dynamite is pretty cheap to buy. Last I bought I paid $1.90 a stick in less than case quanity, and caps (fuse type were .80 each and electric .70 each) Dynamite is used a lot in ALabama blowing up beaver dams. I can blow the dams on my stream and within a week or two its built back up by new or surviving beavers. Best way to blow a dam is use PVC drain pipe (solid non perferated). 

Those have always been the rules for buying and using it here, pre and post 9/11.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow chip.. that would make for a hell of a fourth of july... 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/nuke.gif>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am surprised they are so lax with the blasing caps. They are what is the big danger. Dynamite is not easy to detonate without them. Blasting caps make a nice initiator or ammonium nitrate/diesel mix. Definitely not stuff you want to have around the house especially with kids around.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Hot as hell here too. It was a scorching 41 degrees this morning when I got up. It supposed to really get hot by noon, probably close to 68.

I'm really sweating my butt off.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Hot as hell here too. It was a scorching 41 degrees this morning when I got up. It supposed to really get hot by noon, probably close to 68.
> 
> I'm really sweating my butt off. *


About the same here....it's going to go from this into unbearable heat and humidity overnight.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I am surprised they are so lax with the blasing caps. They are what is the big danger. Dynamite is not easy to detonate without them. Blasting caps make a nice initiator or ammonium nitrate/diesel mix. Definitely not stuff you want to have around the house especially with kids around. *


I have never had any luck initiating AN/DF mix with caps alone. I even ganged 6 together one time and it failed to go. From what I have been told its been some time now that caps have been reduced in strength that would initiate AN/DF mixes. I can initiate the mix with a 1/4 stick of dynamite and a cap, and have also heard that there are higher powered caps available but usually only to mining and excavating companies that use primarily AN/DF for explosive work.

For blowing beaver dams I use a piece of 4" PVC pipe and work it down and in and under the dam as far as possible, wallow it around a bit, and withdraw it. Clean out any muck in the pipe, and wad up some WalMArt shopping bags etc to block the one end, and shove it back down in the wallowed out hole. Pour in about a half bag of AN/ lower in your charge, add more AN, top off with diesel fuel, run out your wire or lite your fuse and take cover. I have already just used reg dynamite inside a piece of 1 1/2" pvc pipe to g et it down further as well.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I always thought people were kidding abouth the ol' Dupont fishing lures. I guess it wouldn't come up unless someone had tried it!!!:worthy: 

My great grandfather used to have a construction company that did road work and put in a lot of gas lines. I remember seeing the empty dynamite boxes around the shop. They were nice wooden boxes with the dupont lable embossed in the ends. Cool boxes, I wish I had kept a couple of them!!! 

Chip, Just curious where did you learn how to use the blasting caps and dynamite? I would imagine you had to have some sort of training????? I would thing they would want to see some type of license or something when you buy the noise makers???:hide:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

USATCES of course. 

army


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *
> 
> snip
> ...


A wooden box that was dovetailed construction and stenciled or painted with DuPont or Hecules or Atlas on it in decent shape brings some good money. I saw some in a magazine ad that were listed as used but good selling for $49.95 each plus shipping.

I learned about explosives at a young age from my then unknown to him future father inlaw. He was a hard working fool, and had an excavation business and also had a few bootleg coal holes on the side. I used to boot leg coal on the side myself as a teen and make a couple of bucks. I would help him on his jobsites doing odds and ends, and with living up north back then it was virtually impossible to dig a house foundation without dynamite in our area, so I soon learned how to use a rock drill and set charges, and how to blow things apart from him. 

I learned from Charlie how to set and tamp charges and also how to make a charge blow out a trench to your liking instead of just a hole in the ground. I also had a tamping rod take off like a rocket when I tamped a charge in a hole too tight also. It was a wooden octagonal shaped rod which was used to tamp a charge, and I had two hands full of spliters. I used to get dynamite back then at the local gas station, and used to just tell the old man that ran it that Charlie (future father inlaw) sent me for 10 sticks of #40 or 50 percent, and he would hand it over without a question. I also used to play with stuff called gelatin. It was what y ou would call a fore runner of plastic explosives back then. A good blow from a hammer would set it off, as it was kind of sensitive, but we had a use for it. It was perfect for breaking apart old cast iron fittings on steam heat systems in buildings and houses instead of trying to bust em loose with wrenches or trying to crack em with a hammer to get pipes apart. All you had to do was put a marble sized piece of gelatin on the fitting and whack it with a hammer and bang, off comes the fitting! Folks used to have floor drains in the basements that were nothing more than a hole dug under the basement floor which caught water that came in their basements. Most homes in that area were built with rock basement walls, or they used cinders from coal stoves instead of gravel to mix up concrete with or even cinder blocks. This stuff always let in ground water. After a period of time those floor drains would stop working as they would get all silted up and clog up the base of rocks it used to run through. I used to go around clearing these basement drains out, by using a big bar and sinking a hole directly under the floor drain, lower a 1/4 stick of dynamite into this hole and touch it off. YO never heard anything more than a thump, and it was sufficient to jar the rocks loose and free up the drains again. It was very common practice. I knew lots of out houses which had sticks of dynamite kept in them as well as folks that kept it in the rafters of the cellar or in their garages. Today these kinds of things would send you to jail without a trial.

Old Charlie never knew I married his daughter as his daughter and I found him dead setting on his still running TD-14 dozer at his coal hole with the top of his head missing from a cable that snapped as he was pulling a string of short cars up the hill with the dozers winch, back in 1966. His daughter was my first wife who died back in 1972.

I got more familair with higher explosives in the Army, and its something I have always like to do. Here in Alabama you only need a liscense when you use it off your property or you use dynamite as part of a business. I adhere to the BATF and state rules 110%

Explosives are fun and exciting and safe if you do it right. 

Sorry for this long rant!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

A friend of mine in Jr high thought it would be fun to make a pipe bomb out of match heads. They took a chunk of copper pipe and mashed one end closed with a hammer, they then cut the heads off a whole lot of matches and started packing them in the pipe. They had poked a hole in the pipe with nail before they started packing the match heads in. After they got the pipe full and masked the other end closed with a hammer, my friend was going to put in a fuse from a firecracker. He is left handed so he had the fuse in between his theumb and first fringer and almost had the fuse in the pipe when it went off. Big boom......the pipe was on top of a 4x4 post, it split the post, and they found the pips down the road about 100 yard or so. Off came his thumb and first finger down to the first knuckle. He spent his summer vacation in the hospital and at home with his hand sewn to his stomach for a skin graft. He then had to learn how to write right handed when we started school in the fall. 

The moral of the story is #1 Don't play around with explosives, they will hurt you!:dazed:

Sorry I ranted, it just goes to show we even had ******** in Colorado. Thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Unfortunately the thing your friend did with copper tube and match heads was totally wrong. If a little common sense wold have prevailed in that situation he would still have his appendages in tact. Home made explosives and devices are always dangerous, no matter who or how they are made. Go by the book and do it the right way, and its not a dangerous thing. Yes, accidents happen but they can usually be traced down to error on the side that people deviated fromthe right way in doing what they were doing, no matter if its driving a car, or rigging explosives. How many of yo used to enjoy playing with firecrackers etc. As much as I like explosives and the ability to do different "constructive" things with them, I have never got off on firecrackers. I really don;t think I spent any money on them ever......I always viewed them as dangerous even as a kid.......which may seem kind of weird considering I used explosives and did not view them in quite the same way.

Simple things can turn dangerous in a heart beat. I caught my one son taking apart Estes model rocket engines (solid propellant type, commonly sold in Walmart etc) and crushing up the solid propellant charge, and filling a baby food jar with the crushed up powder. His goal was to make a "bomb" to blow up a muskrat hole by the creek. His reply was simply its not dangerous, their just rocket engines and kids age 16 can buy them. True for the most part, but when they are taken out of their intended use in the hnads of an idiot is when they bvecome dangerous. There he was smashing black poweder propellant with a steel hammer on a piece of sheetsteel..........all it would have takenn was a spark between hammer and steel plate and no telling what the result would have been, probably no explosion but possibly a large flash ball of fire in his face and some serious burns, not to say the possibliity of burning my house and shop down. He knew full well if he pulverized the propellant and exposed or eof the propellant to air at one time it wold blow instead of burn, but he never thought of sparks from using a hammer on a steel plate on setting it off........ If you learn from a person that knows how to use these things properly and follow the book, you shuld be good to go, but deviate or try and learn on your own and your subject to failure at some point. Its inevitable.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

An old blaster (that's one who's been in business more than ten years, isn't it?) once told me

You don't have to be smart to learn from your mistakes - the trick is getting a CHEAP education!

Those are words to stay living by.... I think of em most days.


----------

